# 1550 edition of Stephanus



## JM (Aug 23, 2007)

I just picked up a copy the Interlinear Greek-English New Testament of the 1550 edition of Stephanus and was wondering just how different it was from the 1624 edition of Elzevir? 

More about the book I bought: 



> Book Description
> This Greek-English Interlinear New Testament available at an excellent price will help the student of Greek to maintain a grasp of the original language and help the non-Greek-reading Bible student become acquainted with Greek.
> 
> From the Back Cover
> ...



Anyone else using this edition? I'm interested in learning Greek and have the Basics of Biblical Greek Grammar text and workbook by Mounce, hoping to start soon 


Thanks.

j


----------



## JM (Aug 23, 2007)

> The text used is George Ricker Berry's edition found in The Interlinear Literal Translation of the Greek New Testament (New York: Hinds & Noble, 1897). This text is virtually identical to editions of Disiderius Erasmus (1516, 1519, 1522, 1535), Complutensian Polyglot (1522, 1564, 1573, 1574, 1584, 1590, 1609, 1619, 1620, 1628, 1632), Simon Colinaeus (1534), Robert Stephens (1546, 1549, 1550, 1551), Theodore Beza (1565, 1582, 1588, 1598), and Bonaventure and Abraham Elzevir (1624, 1633, 1641). The edition first named "Textus Receptus" was Elzevir 1633 "textum ergo habes, nunc ab omnibus receptum."



Found the above.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a hard cover reprint of the 1st edition (1877), printed by Zondervan in 74.


----------

